# Everclear



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Have you ever tried this 190-proof vodka on steroids? I bought a bottle today at the grocery store while out shopping. I've given up on trying to find a hard liquor that actually tastes good and decided to just go with nearly pure alcohol and just mix it with fruit punch, lemonade, or iced tea.

Since booze is sin taxed in proportion to alcohol content, Odun should be very pleased that I paid a very robust tax as it doesn't get any stronger than this.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

nope, but i've heard of it :afr


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

They sell Everclear at grocery stores?


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I think it's pretty amazing you can buy liquor at any grocery store. In NJ and PA, you have to go to a liquor store for everything except for non-alcoholic beer. Every time I am down south or in NYC and I'm in a 7-11, I want to buy beer only because I can. The fact that there is Everclear at a grocery store is pretty funny to me. 

I would never drink the stuff, really. It actually has a number of uses. My friend worked at a vet clinic and they had a bottle there for some reason. You can use it to make THC oil. I think it can be used to make fortified wines.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have tried Everclear and not only is the stuff nasty, but can be dangerous due to its high alcohol content. One should NEVER do shots of this highly potent stuff....I personally do not like vodka so that explains why I do not care for this fuel they pass off as an drink.

I am constantly surprised at people who say that cannot find an "alcohol that tastes good." IMHO, one does have to cough up some cash to get a good alcohol, and that applies to EVERYTHING...wine, beer, and hard liquor.

I like tequila and frankly I didnt EVEN KNOW that I liked tequila until I tried GOOD TEQUILA. Cuervo does NOT count as good tequila. Good to make a margarita with maybe but not straight. A good tequila is something like Patron, Cabo Wabo, or my personal favorite, Sauza Hornitos which is much easier on the pocketbook without sacrificing smoothness and flavor. I like to have a few shots of this with a good pale ale.

I am not personally a whiskey drinker but have been told the difference between Crown Royal and something like Jack Daniels is like night and day.

If a liquor is going to be drank straight, *IT HAS TO BE GOOD* or it will TASTE LIKE CRAP. If you are going to make mixed drinks, then you can use cheaper stuff.

It all depends on your taste. I personally dont care for vodka or whiskey but rather favor tequila and rum. ALL ALCOHOL is an acquired taste.

If you are going to have a "vice" then do it right. I would rather NOT DRINK than drink cheap shi*t. There are other ways to save a buck. Some things you just cannot skimp on.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I've done flaming shots of it. and burned my lip! :mum 

and, I also live in a free state that allows a person to buy Everclear, a case of beer, a gallon of milk, food, and clothes, at the same store. on Sunday, no less.


----------



## gizmo (Feb 25, 2007)

Heh, no...wasn't there a band with that name?


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I once held a bottle in my hand, bewildered.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

> Cuervo does NOT count as good tequila.


I can personally attest to this uke I picked up a bottle of that crap a few weeks ago and I don't like it at all. 
Never tried Everclear personally, but I've seen it in the stores. One of my friends used to make "cherry bombs" with it. He would just take those maraschino salad cherries and soak them in the rocket fuel for a few hours.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: re: Everclear*



gizmo said:


> Heh, no...wasn't there a band with that name?


:yes and now Santa Monica is going to be stuck in my head for the next week...

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Drella said:


> They sell Everclear at grocery stores?


In my area I'm not aware of any grocery store that doesn't have a liquor department. Some even have a "liquor depot" with a seperate door so you need not go through the rest of the store wasting time walking past food. Wisconsin residents demend their booze ASAP.

I bought it at a Pick N' Save, the largest grocery chain in the Milwaukee area.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Everclear*



Penny68 said:


> ....I personally do not like vodka so that explains why I do not care for this fuel they pass off as an drink.


Well, you go for taste, something which vodkas, including Everclear, by definition don't have except for the taste of alcohol. I find it amusing to see various expensive brands of vodka like Grey Goose run ads saying how they won in a taste test -- how the hell do you have the best taste when you're in a class of liquor defined by lack of taste? Is that sort of like best tasting water?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Vodka does have a taste and a smell. It's also best if you mix it with something. Personally I like a nice sipping whiskey or tequilla. I agree with Penny, Cuervo is *not * good tequilla.

When I was in the Navy, we would occasionally make a concoction called "Purple Jesus" using Everclear. Small batches were made for small gatherings, larger ones for the big parties.


*Purple Jesus (Sometimes called a "Hairy Buffalo")*
Take 1 metal trashcan. Size depends on the size of the gathering. The small, round ones found in military barracks and school classrooms will hold about 10 gallons and is a good size for 10-12 people.
Empy the can and use about 3 trash bags to line the interior. This prevents messes and makes cleanup much easier. It also negates the need to wash out the can before making the PJ.
Add fruit in bite size pieces. You'll need at least 3 inches in the bottom of the can. 
Add Everclear. Figure about 1 large bottle per gallon that your container holds. 
Fill the trashcan the rest of the way using your favorite fruit punch (Hawaiian Punch works nicely)

The next morning when it feels like the top of your head is going to come off, eat a bowl of the fruit in the bottom of the can.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

When I was in Junior Highschool in the early 1980's there was a moped craze. Lots of the kids had mopeds. This one kid decided to put a bottle of everclear in the gas tank of his moped. It ran like a rape ape for a few minutes and then blew the engine up. :lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Everclear*



copper said:


> When I was in Junior Highschool in the early 1980's there was a moped craze. Lots of the kids had mopeds. This one kid decided to put a bottle of everclear in the gas tank of his moped. It ran like a rape ape for a few minutes and then blew the engine up. :lol


That was a young man ahead of his time. :lol Now all the tree huggers want to use E-85, which is pretty close to E-95 Everclear.

As for Don's tale, I'd rather not use a trash can as a punch bowl no matter how it's lined. Though alcohol is an effective disinfectant. I does seem most Everclear drink recipies revolve around making huge vats for large groups of college kids to get loaded. One I saw was called "Pink Panty Remover", presumably due to its inclusion of pink lemonade & ability to get girls to pass out for maximum ease in getting laid for horny frat boys. I wonder if they have one that removes boxers & briefs for the gay community? :lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

> I wonder if they have one that removes boxers & briefs for the gay community?


We usually don't need that one.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > They sell Everclear at grocery stores?
> ...


Wisconsin caters nicely to the alcoholic's needs. I've been to a large grocery store called Woodman's, which is part of a chain. They have a large liquor store within the grocery store. It even has sliding glass doors and a separate cash register so you can purchase your booze discretely. Even the Super Wal-mart stores in Wisconsin have a booze department and although the selection is limited you can buy some of the name brands of hard liquor and beer.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> Wisconsin caters nicely to the alcoholic's needs. I've been to a large grocery store called Woodman's, which is part of a chain. They have a large liquor store within the grocery store. It even has sliding glass doors and a separate cash register so you can purchase your booze discretely. Even the Super Wal-mart stores in Wisconsin have a booze department and although the selection is limited you can buy some of the name brands of hard liquor and beer.


They don't have Woodman's in my area, but that's where my brother in Madison would always buy his whiskey. They give a discount if you buy a whole case -- buy 12 liters and remember to drink responsibly. :lol He has stopped drinking, since his half-week stay in detox in early February.

He was going to try to unload his massive whiskey stockpile on me, but I talked to him the other night by phone and he tells me that Derek has fallen off the wagon and will finish it (if that drunk hasn't already). Derek is the my brother's friend/tenant/handyman, who provides much drama with his endless drunken antics and antics of the drunken idiots he associates with like his boyfriend who borrowed & totalled my brother's car (would you give your car to a guy who previously broke his knee cap as he was too intoxicated to safely walk home from the bar a block away?)

I was to a Walmart yesterday as well, but this one isn't Super and doesn't sell booze, though I wish they did as I love their low prices.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

i must be odd. i actually enjoy the taste of a lot of hard liquors, whiskey and rum in particular. who the hell wouldnt enjoy rum? i just dot get it. rum is very smooth, not to mention sweet. i never understood why people must mix it. it is beer that i find repulsive.

anyway, ive never tried everclear. 1. im not particularly a fan of vodka and 2. i do not drink over-proof liquors.

im more or less a 'binge drinker'. (that term has been maligned by the teetotalers) im not playing drinking games at a frat house. but when i do drink....i drink. i make it worth my time. therefore, over-proof liquors can be dangerous to drinkers such as myself who have a high tolerance and who dont necessarily stop after 2 or 3 drinks.

i would like to try absinthe though. you cant get it in the us (OMG ITLL KILL U!!11) but it is available in free and civilized countries.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Absinthe


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Everclear*



odun said:


> i must be odd. i actually enjoy the taste of a lot of hard liquors, whiskey and rum in particular. who the hell wouldnt enjoy rum? i just dot get it. rum is very smooth, not to mention sweet. i never understood why people must mix it.


I don't like rum, though my experience is limited to a generic 80-proof that I wouldn't dare to drink without it being mixed. It tasted like crap. Perhaps there are better rums, but that one sure wasn't good. Bacardi 151 is drinkable when mixed using modest amounts due to the high potency, but still I wouldn't buy it again. You can't claim Bacardi is cheap crap -- their stuff gets shelf space at eye level. No crawing on hands & knees looking for rum as you once put it. Then there was the Admiral Nelson Spiced Rum. Now that was a vast improvement over the other two. I didn't realize that spiced really means it just tastes like vanillia -- their may well have been other spices, but vanillia is certainly the dominant flavor & smell of it. That flavor masks the rum taste making it more tolerable to me. And most spiced rums are 70-proof which also makes it more tolerable to drink straight, but even with Admiral Nelson I'd still much prefer to mix it with cola, though I can force it down straight if I had to.

You talk about "smooth". I hear that term used when talking about liquor, but have no idea what it means. I know what a smooth surface is, but what's a smooth drink? Are there rough drinks? :con

Rum may come from sugar cane, but I sure don't find it sweet. Rum, like all liquor, contains zero sugar. Based on taste there is no way I could figure out what a liquor was made from. Distilled spirits really lose the character of what they were made from. You & another guy tell me that brandy (which I've never had) tastes similar to whiskey, yet brandy is distilled wine, so it's made from grapes, while whiskey is from grain. The taste of whiskey sure doesn't make me think of corn.



> it is beer that i find repulsive.


Which really surprises me. I always used to think that beer was for the mild drinkers and shots of straight hard liquor were for the macho guys and alcoholics. Oddly, the heaviest drinker I know of on SAS is a huge consumer of beer. I've come to sort of like the taste of beer. I don't love it, but it's drinkable and certainly not repulsive. I finished off a 30-pack of Natural Light (cheapest stuff Busch makes) over three weeks recently. And I have a pack a Steel Reserve in the fridge, even though odun privately told me I'm the only millionaire to drink that stuff. They actually taste much the same, except Natural Light is like a watered down version of Steel Reserve.



> when i do drink....i drink. i make it worth my time. therefore, over-proof liquors can be dangerous to drinkers such as myself who have a high tolerance and who dont necessarily stop after 2 or 3 drinks.


I'm not sure over-proof if really that dangerous. I had no problem with Bacardi 151. The heavy alcohol taste forces one to use it sparingly. It was the spiced rum at less than half that potency that had me barfing for a whole day.



> i would like to try absinthe though. you cant get it in the us (OMG ITLL KILL U!!11) but it is available in free and civilized countries.


You can get it in the US. I saw it at one liquor store and I've seen ads for it in places like Reason Magazine. Though there was some mention of absinthe in another post that said these weren't the "real thing" -- they told me that the real thing often contained wood alcohol, to which I asked what kind of moron would drink a potentially deadly product. They pointed to Van Gogh, though I'd stay away from wood alcohol and cuting of my ears too. I checked Google and confirmed they were correct that the real version often did contain wood alcohol.

And you don't drink over-proofs, Odun. Isn't absinthe around 140-proof? It does take a man sure of himself though to drink something called the "green fairy".


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

> That flavor masks the rum taste making it more tolerable to me. And most spiced rums are 70-proof which also makes it more tolerable to drink straight, but even with Admiral Nelson I'd still much prefer to mix it with cola, though I can force it down straight if I had to.


from what i understand, most mixers use bicardi, or its generic counterpart, castillo. spiced rums are usually had straight. i know college kids mix captain morgan, only because it is a popular drink. but they dont know any better.

you should have sailor jerry. it tastes different than the other spiced rums.



> You talk about "smooth". I hear that term used when talking about liquor, but have no idea what it means. I know what a smooth surface is, but what's a smooth drink? Are there rough drinks?


i use the term to mean the opposite of bitter. a lot of whiskeys are bitter, and therefore more of an acquired taste. rum isnt bitter at all. nice and smooth. very drinkable. even for a novice. (it tastes better than beer)

even bottom-shelf generic rums arent bitter. castillo is smooth.

not all whiskeys are bitter. i find crown royal to be smooth and somewhat sweet.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > They sell Everclear at grocery stores?
> ...


Well, we kind of have that. Foodtown and ShopRite, for instance, have an entrance inside the store to the liquor store. You can't buy alcohol at the grocery checkout, though, even though ShopRite's is called ShopRite Liquors, I believe. You can only shop for alcohol in the liquor store. It's also kind of strange that we have a deli near me and they also have a liquor store, but you have to enter the liquor store from a different door. It's pretty much them working within the silly state laws.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

> Oddly, the heaviest drinker I know of on SAS is a huge consumer of beer.


Karl, is that me or Dave? I'm probably not as big of a drinker as I make myself out to be. I noticed I tend to get the most sickly drunk at bars, and that's because for some reason I just think less about how much I am actually drinking, figuring the more I do it the more I'll loosen up. I'm definately not a bar person. My kind doesn't belong there.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: re: Everclear*

Karl, xanax isn't doing it anymore? 

And to the Van Gogh reference, he had bi-polar disorder so I wouldn't be so quick to blame substances.



odun said:


> i must be odd. i actually enjoy the taste of a lot of hard liquors, whiskey and rum in particular. who the hell wouldnt enjoy rum? i just dot get it. rum is very smooth, not to mention sweet. i never understood why people must mix it. it is beer that i find repulsive.


Spiced rum is probably the only liquor I can swallow straight, but that's not saying much. I thoroughly enjoy the taste of coke and rum. It's a great mix.



> im more or less a 'binge drinker'. (that term has been maligned by the teetotalers) im not playing drinking games at a frat house. but when i do drink....i drink. i make it worth my time. therefore, over-proof liquors can be dangerous to drinkers such as myself who have a high tolerance and who dont necessarily stop after 2 or 3 drinks.


I am also a binge drinker, which is probably why I should switch to beer the next time I decide to drink. The most I've drunken is 2/3 a liter of hard liquor in one day.

[/quote]


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

In any flavored liquor (such as "spiced" rum) a lesser quality liquor is used. I have had Captain Morgans and Coke but I dont really like the spice that much. Whenever I do buy rum I am usually breaking out a recipe book and making mixed drinks so I cannot say that I really drink rum straight. Bacardi is kind of mid level. I think one top shelf brand is Called Gosling. I would definitely try that stuff straight.

Once again, I must stress *there is a reason* some liquors cost more. One cannot say they dont like the taste of "hard" liquor straight unless they cough up the money for some good stuff, at least a few times. I very much enjoy GOOD tequila straight. A big bottle of Hornitos (I think its 750 ml but I cannot be sure) costs around $21.00 at the "Liquor Barn" (discount liquors) But I have seen the same bottle for as much as $29.00 in smaller liquor stores. Some tequilas, such as Patron, run upwards to $60+ a bottle. I am all for saving money but only to a certain point. Not to where I am drinking something that tastes like crap.

Colorado allows the sale of "3.2" beer only in the grocery stores/wal mart. To get the real beer and any kind of wine or hard liquor you have to go to a liquor store and, you can only get 3.2 beer on Sundays, the liquor stores are closed. How f**king stupid is that???? After living in Nevada for so many years where you can get any kind of liquor anytime, I think the "blue" laws here are rather antiquated.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Everclear*



BeNice said:


> > Oddly, the heaviest drinker I know of on SAS is a huge consumer of beer.
> 
> 
> Karl, is that me or Dave?


WinterDave, unless you can top 80 cans of beer a week.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Everclear*



Penny68 said:


> Colorado allows the sale of "3.2" beer only in the grocery stores/wal mart. To get the real beer and any kind of wine or hard liquor you have to go to a liquor store and, you can only get 3.2 beer on Sundays, the liquor stores are closed. How f**king stupid is that???? After living in Nevada for so many years where you can get any kind of liquor anytime, I think the "blue" laws here are rather antiquated.


They don't even sell 3.2 beer here. 3.2 is a joke, obviously left over from the Prohibition era.

Here liquor can be sold from 8AM to 9PM (I guess that's supposed to keep down drunk & disorderly conduct by those who can't figure out how to find a bar after liquor stores close at 9:00 and who didn't think ahead to buy booze earlier for late night consumption) -- stupid law.

And Sunday is just another day in Wisconsin. Some liquor stores have shorter hours that day by their own choice, but there is one I know of that advertises how they're open 365 days a year (clearly recognizing the need for intoxicants when pain in the *** relatives come for holidays). They don't open till 9AM, even though they could start at 8:00 -- I guess they assumed the real drunks, a core customer base, are still passed out at such an early hour.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Everclear*



orpheus said:


> Karl, xanax isn't doing it anymore?


No benzo has ever truly done it. Xanax has always only helped to a limited extent.

The DEA basically says "screw you" to anybody who legitimately needs anti-anxiety drugs stronger than a benzo, and they like making even benzos hard to get.

Unless one wants to break the law and pay a fortune for black market substances of questionable purity, they have to make due with alcohol when something more than a benzo is needed.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

does alcohol work better than benzos?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Everclear*



UltraShy said:


> They don't even sell 3.2 beer here. 3.2 is a joke, obviously left over from the Prohibition era.


And YET people ACTUALLY buy that crap!!! I just dont get that....you are paying THE SAME AMOUNT OF MONEY for a beer with more water in it??? Makes NO SENSE to me!!!!!

There are wineries around here and even a distillery and for reasons unclear to me, you can buy wine on Sundays at the wineries and brandy at the distillery, but yet the liquor stores are closed?? Go figure??


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: re: Everclear*



odun said:


> does alcohol work better than benzos?


Benzos just have a calming effect. At the most, you get a 30 minute high, but that high may be something I mistake for a relief from anxiety.

Alcohol, in large volume, obviously has a more calming effect, but with that it brings the day-after hang over. I could never drink every day because I'd have to eventually face the dreaded hangover.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: Everclear*



orpheus said:


> odun said:
> 
> 
> > does alcohol work better than benzos?
> ...


do you get a hangover everytime you drink?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Everclear*



orpheus said:


> odun said:
> 
> 
> > does alcohol work better than benzos?
> ...


I dont think my body could handle drinking every day... :fall

I have never taken Benzos so I guess I wouldnt know but isnt the "high" quite different from the intoxication of alcohol?? Aren't they completely different???


----------



## noregrets (May 4, 2006)

Honestly I think most of the cheap brandies taste just fine, and you can sip them straight. E&J wasn't too good but all the other ones I tried were pretty good and they're about $10 for a liter of 40% alcohol.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: re: Everclear*



UltraShy said:


> The DEA basically says "screw you" to anybody who legitimately needs *anti-anxiety drugs stronger than a benzo*, and they like making even benzos hard to get.


What would that be?


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: re: Everclear*



odun said:


> orpheus said:
> 
> 
> > odun said:
> ...


Well I tend to get drunk. If I had 6 beers or a few cups of rum & coke I am generally okay the next day.



Penny68 said:


> I have never taken Benzos so I guess I wouldnt know but isnt the "high" quite different from the intoxication of alcohol?? Aren't they completely different???


Not completely different, but they are different by degree. If you really wanted a high from a pill you'd do what Limbaugh did and start popping oxycotton, or codeine. Xanax just calms you down somewhat, and for someone who has a lot of anxiety, it feels "good" for a little while to be without it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Everclear*



orpheus said:


> odun said:
> 
> 
> > does alcohol work better than benzos?
> ...


I've never had any high at all from any benzo at any dose. Benzos produce a subtle calming effect in me. The effect is so subtle that I can't feel it coming on. It's not like rapid drinking where you most certainly feel intoxication coming on.

Is alcohol better? Well, that depends on how you define better. If you want to drive & function, then benzos are vastly better than alcohol. If you're in a state of absolute panic and require serious relief, booze will calm you far more than any benzo ever could -- at least that's my experience.



orpheus said:


> [Alcohol, in large volume, obviously has a more calming effect, but with that it brings the day-after hang over.


I've only had a hang over twice. Once from the infamous spiced rum incident where I was so disturbed that I chugged half a liter of 70-proof. I made sure to get to bed quickly before I got too drunk to walk and fell over. I just expected a nap for several hours. I didn't expect the barfing that started about 4 hours after drinking and continued for the next day.

That would have been 175 ml of pure alcohol in that. I'd previously been falling on my *** from chugging a bottle of Night Train -- 130 ml of pure alcohol in that. The Night Train incident just gave me a 5 hour nap, though I felt perfectly fine when I woke up. That extra 45 ml seems to have pushed me over the limit. I also weighed 80 pounds more back then, so that may have helped dilute the effect of NT.

The other hangover was from Ice 101 (Thanks, WinterDave). I downed some shots of this horrid pepermint schnapps with soda and I also had two light beers. You need something to wash that noxious candy cane flavor away. I was mildly intoxicated from that, but certainly not seriously drunk. I mean this was just two wimpy beers, plus a limited amount of schnapps. The sickeningly sweet taste of Ice 101 pretty much insures that you can't drink a large amount. I think we have to blame that on the sugar content of Ice 101.

Everclear, lacking impurities, is supposed to be as unlikely to cause a hangover as possible. I'm hoping that's true, though I haven't put that to the test yet. Actually, I haven't even tried it yet. I didn't have anything at all to drink Friday, Saturday, Sunday or so far today.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Everclear*



BeNice said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > The DEA basically says "screw you" to anybody who legitimately needs *anti-anxiety drugs stronger than a benzo*, and they like making even benzos hard to get.
> ...


GHB and MDMA come to mind. As do barbiturates and opioids. I'm sure you read the story last year about Harvard researchers who after much *** kissing finally get special DEA permission to test MDMA (aka ecstasy) on terminal cancer patients to reduce their anxiety. It seems that knowing you're dying tends to upset some people.

SA has already destoryed my life. Drugs would have to find my non-existant life before they could harm it.

When it comes to drugs the chant is "My body, the DEA's choice", even from people who say "My body, my choice" when it comes to abortion. I simply apply consitent logic to my positions.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh, okay. I wasn't sure what you meant. I kind of doubt MDMA will ever be used for anxiety sufferers. I, personally, have taken at least 5-6 different varieties and unless they could find a way to cancel out the excess euphoria (don't want to be hugging people at a job) and the depression the next day, I wouldn't really want to take it. :lol As far as cancer patients, yes, it's believed it can actually make dealing with death much better and would probably be a good drug to be on before you died, especially with family around. 

I would be careful with the Everclear, heh. Although, the fact that it may not contain impurities is kind of interesting. It's my personal opinion that cheaper alcohol is more likely to make you sick. My friend only drinks top shelf liquors for this reason.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

BeNice said:


> I would be careful with the Everclear, heh. Although, the fact that it may not contain impurities is kind of interesting. It's my personal opinion that cheaper alcohol is more likely to make you sick. My friend only drinks top shelf liquors for this reason.


Impurities are what give other liquors their flavor, smell, and color. I remember seeing one study that got two groups drunk: one on vodka and the other on Cognac (fancy brandy from France). Something like 3% of the vodka drinkers ended up with hangover symptoms, while about 33% of those who got Cognac had hangovers. This despite both consuming equal amounts of alcohol. It has been suggested that this is why vodka is popular with alcoholics.

As for cheap alcohol making you sick, this may in part be a psychological thing: one having to justify to themselves why they pay so much. No hangover from Night Train -- and it doesn't get lower class than that. Last summer I got loaded on what was left in a bottle of Wild Irish Rose (a bum wine) and then drank the cheapest whisky mixed with lemonade. I drank it as I was posting to SAS. I had to log off and go to bed as I was getting so intoxicated that I couldn't even type any longer. No hangover from that either. Just a nap and woke up feeling fine.

Everclear literally is top shelf liquor. :lol I was looking around the vodka section and I couldn't find it. I was about to ask if they carried it but then I noticed it hidden on the top shelf out of my line of sight.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

> It has been suggested that this is why vodka is popular with alcoholics.


another reason it is popular with drunks is because it is easy to disguise and can be mixed with virtually anything.

ive even heard of some hard core drunkards mixing vodka in their morning coffee.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Everclear*



odun said:


> > It has been suggested that this is why vodka is popular with alcoholics.
> 
> 
> another reason it is popular with drunks is because it is easy to disguise and can be mixed with virtually anything.


Lacking flavor does lend it to being mixed with anything. Something like whiskey that has a distinct flavor woud taste pretty strange mixed with certain things.

As for easy to disguise, one could just as easily walk down the street with the water bottle filled with any colorless liquor -- gin, silver/white rum -- and get loaded as folks think they're just having water.



> ive even heard of some hard core drunkards mixing vodka in their morning coffee.


That would be Irish coffee if you used whiskey. I guess it's just drunkard coffee with anything else.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

From the Wikipedia article about hangovers:



> In addition, it is thought that the presence of other alcohols (such as methanol and fusel oils), by-products of the alcoholic fermentation also called congeners, exaggerate many of the symptoms (cogeners may also be zinc or other metals added primarily to sweet liqueurs to enhance their flavor); this probably accounts for the mitigation of the effects when distilled alcohol, particularly vodka, is consumed.
> 
> The amount of congeners in the drink may also have an effect. Red wines have more congeners than white wines, and some people note less of a hangover with white wine. Some individuals have a strong negative reaction to red wine called Red Wine Headache that can affect them within 15 minutes after drinking a single glass of red wine. The headache is usually accompanied by nausea and flushing.


I tend to get the most sick off of cheap beer, especially out of cans. It could just be in my head, though. Really, consuming too much alcohol in general is what makes you sick in the end.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Everclear*



BeNice said:


> I tend to get the most sick off of cheap beer, especially out of cans. It could just be in my head, though. Really, consuming too much alcohol in general is what makes you sick in the end.


I doubt the price is the problem. The fact that you drink 6 pints is the more likely problem. 96 ounces is not a single serving. Even 40 ounce beer bottles are quite enough -- I've only personally seen 40s at one liquor store (I avoid the inner city where they'd likely be far more popular).


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah. I think I may go back to getting more expensive beer, just because I don't finish it all so fast. I'm low on money lately as well, so I won't go through 6 6.5% IPA's in a night. Maybe 5, though. Either that, or wine. I haven't been drinking as much lately, though. That's pretty much the only thing that is going ot work, I guess.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

i read somewhere along the line in this thread that WinterDave is SAS champ o' beer, downing EIGHTY cans (ugh...cans..) a week. I am much lower in the ranking, drinking maybe 5-7 beers a week (albeit the heavier Pale Ales and IPAs). Of course, I almost ALWAYS drink Tequila with my beer so that is a rather deceiving number. I also drink probably the equivalent of a bottle of wine per week, not every week, but more often than not.

I am pretty much an alcohol snob, as can be gathered from this thread. I insist on treating myself to the good stuff. Normally I wouldn't be drinking today as its a work day but I am having 5 Barrel Pale Ale from the O'Dell Brewery in Fort Collins, CO which says on the label that it has a 5.2% Alc. Content. This particular beer won the Gold Medal at last years Great American Beer Fest in Denver, which is the Academy Awards of Beer. I have gone only once but plan to attend this year, for a entry fee you have access to 1600 different beers (including the Big 3).

More importantly though, this beer is DAMNED GOOD.........

I encourage others to take your "vice" to the level of an ARTFORM, because the more you learn about it, the more you realize it truly is. There is an entire history and fascinating methods to both the art of beer making, wine making, and even distilleries.

I used to drink (I shudder to think) Miller Genuine Draft Light, but I could drink A LOT more of them than I can microbrews. I used to go for the "sale" price to get more for my dollar but I look at it different now. Working in a microbrewery taught me that. I look at quality, taste, and also was impressed with the fact that it took FAR LESS micorbrews to get a buzz than it did with MGD light. I cannot even stand the taste of Bud (I never could stand the taste of BUD), Miller, or Coors anymore.

I imagine WINTERDAVE is drinking one of the big 3 and I did for years so I am not looking down on that. While Colorado has more microbrews than any other state, EVERY State has microbrews, and I would encourage Dave to sample some of the good stuff. I would be willing to bet that the amount of beer he drinks would decrease dramatically.

For the record, the "candy cane" taste of ANY KIND of schnapps makes me sick and I believe that one can get a worse hangover from cheap stuff than higher quality stuff. I dont have any real facts to back that up   just personal experience....

There is more to drinking than meets the eye....


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: re: Everclear*



odun said:


> > It has been suggested that this is why vodka is popular with alcoholics.
> 
> 
> another reason it is popular with drunks is because it is easy to disguise and can be mixed with virtually anything.
> ...


I used the water bottle trick frequently in high school and in the earlier part of college.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Penny, you snobby drunk. 

I broke down and bought a 6-pack of Long Trail Double Bag. It's halfway decent, and it's 7.2%. That 5 Barrel stuff probably cost like $9 a 6-pack, right? Do you like Lagunitas Maximus, Penny? I was going to get a 6'er of it today, but the Long Trail is cheaper, coming out to $7.37 with tax. The Lagunitas probably comes out over $8 with tax. I like IPA's a lot, too. I think my favorite is the Redhook IPA.

I actually noticed today that Lagunitas has a 22-oz bottle of beer that is a tribute to Frank Zappa's first record. It's 7.3% Might try that.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

> I tend to get the most sick off of cheap beer, especially out of cans. It could just be in my head, though. Really, consuming too much alcohol in general is what makes you sick in the end.


When I was younger and still had a social life I used to go out with my friends on the weekends. More often than not we would end up in a bar drinking all night. It was nothing for me to down eight to ten beers in just a few hours. Sure, I was loaded..but no matter how much beer I consumed I never once got sick from it and it never seemed to matter if it was cans or bottles. The only times I've ever vomited from alcohol involved hard liquors. Once I drank half a fifth of Black Velvet in about one hour. I should have known better, I was having a bad week at work and wanted to get smashed. I've never been so sick in my life though, I was still throwing up at noon the next day. The other time involved some Mr. Boston brandy which one of my friends was mixing with Mountain Dew. I was already so buzzed I didn't realize what I was doing and ended up passing out for a few hours after I barfed.
I don't miss those days of heavy drinking and I don't care to get drunk anymore. Throwing up and a nasty hangover isn't much fun. If I have a few drinks at home I stop once I feel buzzed.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

BeNice said:


> Penny, you snobby drunk.
> 
> I broke down and bought a 6-pack of Long Trail Double Bag. It's halfway decent, and it's 7.2%. That 5 Barrel stuff probably cost like $9 a 6-pack, right? Do you like Lagunitas Maximus, Penny? I was going to get a 6'er of it today, but the Long Trail is cheaper, coming out to $7.37 with tax. The Lagunitas probably comes out over $8 with tax. I like IPA's a lot, too. I think my favorite is the Redhook IPA.
> 
> I actually noticed today that Lagunitas has a 22-oz bottle of beer that is a tribute to Frank Zappa's first record. It's 7.3% Might try that.


I like the Long Trail Blackberry Wheat, but it's seasonal and I can only find it in New England. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

BeNice said:


> Penny, you snobby drunk.


 awwwww.... ops that is the nicest thing anyone has said to me today!!!  

I broke down and bought a 6-pack of Long Trail Double Bag. It's halfway decent, and it's 7.2%. That 5 Barrel stuff probably cost like $9 a 6-pack, right? Do you like Lagunitas Maximus, Penny? I was going to get a 6'er of it today, but the Long Trail is cheaper, coming out to $7.37 with tax. The Lagunitas probably comes out over $8 with tax. I like IPA's a lot, too. I think my favorite is the Redhook IPA.

I actually noticed today that Lagunitas has a 22-oz bottle of beer that is a tribute to Frank Zappa's first record. It's 7.3% Might try that.[/quote]

I had never heard of this beer, so I looked up their site and they seem to be distributed in Colorado, although that could mean the Denver area, which I live nowhere near. I will ask at one of the local liquor stores that prides themselves on their large selection of microbrews. If they dont have it, they can order it. I am ALWAYS game for trying a new beer!!!

The 5 Barrel Pale Ale is about 7.50 to 8 a six pack.

There is a pretty good IPA made by Bridgeport that runs about 6.50.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Pennsylvania is one of the worst for blue laws. It sucks for a drunk. There is no Everclear. The state has a monopoly on wine and liquor (state stores a.k.a. Wine and Spirits Shoppe). Until a few years ago, you couldn't buy alcohol on Sundays. Thank God that's over. And definitely no buying beer in 7-11 or other such stores. I want to buy two buck chuck at trader joe's, damn it!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I finally gave Everclear a try today mixed with sugar-free fruit punch.

1) It gets you drunk real fast.

2) It makes you feel good and produces a 4 hour nap.

3) While making your way to bed for that nap in #2 you might stumble and break a small table.

4) You might still have a headache even 9 hours after drinking.

5) At least it doesn't make me barf, nor does it taste like crap (so it beats peppermint schnapps).

6) Maybe I should stick to beer to save the tables & any other breakable items that remain.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

> 2) It makes you feel good and produces a 4 hour nap.


you enjoy alcohol induced sleep?

i dont.

sure, it puts you to sleep quickly, but the quality of sleep is poor. i wake up feeling more tired than i was when i went to bed.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Everclear*



odun said:


> > 2) It makes you feel good and produces a 4 hour nap.
> 
> 
> you enjoy alcohol induced sleep?
> ...


I was tired before drinking, so it may not be entirely due to the alcohol. It was a very good nap though. I wasn't trying to get drunk enough to fall asleep; it just happened.

I was surprised by how intoxicated I got. I did carefully measure how much was consumed -- I didn't just throw it in a cup with no idea how much was actually be used. I know the exact amount of alcohol consumed and it seems I'm a real light weight as it doesn't take much to make me drunk.

The other week somebody made a comment that my alcohol tolerance must be sky high with the way I can consume so much Xanax. I may be a Xanax muncher, but my alcohol tolerance certainly isn't above average.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: re: Everclear*



UltraShy said:


> odun said:
> 
> 
> > > 2) It makes you feel good and produces a 4 hour nap.
> ...


I'm amazed at how much Xanax you consume in a day. If you were to go off of that for a day, you could potentially die.

So how much everclear did you have? It sounds like you had somewhat of a narly hangover.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Everclear*



orpheus said:


> So how much everclear did you have?


2.5 ounces over about 90 minutes.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: Everclear*



UltraShy said:


> orpheus said:
> 
> 
> > So how much everclear did you have?
> ...


that really isnt much.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Everclear*



odun said:


> that really isnt much.


I know. That's what I said.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: Everclear*



UltraShy said:


> odun said:
> 
> 
> > that really isnt much.
> ...


on second thought, maybe it is a lot.

ive never had any over-proof liquors.

2.5 oz of standard liquor doesnt do much for me.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: re: Everclear*



odun said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > odun said:
> ...


Wouldn't that be about 5 oz of regular hard liquor?


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: Everclear*



orpheus said:


> odun said:
> 
> 
> > UltraShy said:
> ...


5 oz gets me a nice buzz, not falling down drunk. but i drink slow. if i chugged 5 oz, id probably be falling down drunk.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Everclear*



orpheus said:


> Wouldn't that be about 5 oz of regular hard liquor?


According to my calculation, just under 6 oz of 80-proof, so equal to four standard 1.5 oz shots.


----------



## jamesdarlington (Jul 28, 2007)

I've tried drinking 151 straight, and it's excruciatingly painful. Based on that expericen, I would never try eveclear straight.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm thinking about buying some to store ants in. I do not completely understand the difference between 91% Isopropyl vs. 95% ethanol. Except the price - isopropyl is about 1.99 for 16 oz, Everclear is something like 22 bucks for however much per bottle. Some google searched websites say ethanol is better for storing bugs because they are less likely to become brittle. :stu :stu


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Why are you storing bugs? This is pretty off-topic, but over the past couple of months I have noticed, here and there, a dead butterfly in perfect condition and wish I could take them and preserve them. 

How much is Evan Williams where you all live? It's 45%. I thought it was a cheapo whiskey. If it is it's probably a bang for your buck.


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

I have a bottle of it. Though I don't drink. When I tried it, I measured it with a 1/3 cup before mixing



UltraShy said:


> Since booze is sin taxed in proportion to alcohol content,


Didn't know that. No wonder it cost twice as much as the same volume of vodka.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Everclear*



Nae said:


> I'm thinking about buying some to store ants in. I do not completely understand the difference between 91% Isopropyl vs. 95% ethanol. Except the price - isopropyl is about 1.99 for 16 oz, Everclear is something like 22 bucks for however much per bottle. Some google searched websites say ethanol is better for storing bugs because they are less likely to become brittle. :stu :stu


The reason ethanol costs so very much is because of sin taxes and taxes are very high on the ultimate sin of 95% alc. My understanding of why they stop at 95%, instead of simply going to 100%, is because distillation maxes out at I read 95.6% or so. Removing all water to get to 100% would require other costly means. And, after all, for drinking purposes that 5% is trivial, especially when no sane person would even drink 95% straight.

Sources I've seen say that 50% of the price of an average bottle of hard liquor is made up of sin taxes. It seems that amount goes even higher in proportion to alcohol content. After all, if all hard liquor was taxed the same whether 40% or 95%, then all vodkas would go to 95% to provide the max alcohol content for the same amount of tax. My understanding is that all vodka is distilled to at least 190 proof in the process of making it and then later watered down to the 80 proof that's most common. Clearly, there isn't much of anything to water down with Everclear as it's already sold at the level vodkas are distilled to.

As for isopropyl that's cheap since it's not taxed as nobody but the most desperate & insane alcoholic who didn't mind death would dare to drink it. I don't know how it compares to ethanol in actual cost to produce. Ethanol, if not for taxes, is apparently fairly cheap, since some want to use it to fuel cars (though still more costly than gasoline).


----------

